# The end…



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow, I've read about them hovering in front of the hive waiting for prey and keeping most of the colony locked inside. Seeing it gave me chills. Great video on many levels, thanks.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Are those traps working at all?


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I still do not have velutinas in my apiaries but within two years, at the latest, I must have.

From what I read and listening the effect of the traps is small in decreasing predation. Some who are using the Trojan horses say they have some success.


----------

